# Wiw itty bitty collection



## prppygrl69 (Jan 17, 2006)

here's my case












here's everything in it
Eyeshadows



row1:stars n rockets,loreal pink breeze,rimmel sugar babe
row2:freshwater,steamy,club,expensive pink,mulch
row3:cranberry,sushi flower,pink venus,swish,haux
row4:loreal H.I.P cheeky,beauty marked,shadowy lady,print,carbon
Eye bases





left to right
wet n wild cafe au lait,wild orchid,champagne toast,iced out,rimmel ice princess,MAC flammable paint
Pigments




row1(extras)rose,fuschia
row2(extras)pink pearl,grape,kitschmas
row3:rose,fuschia,kitschmas
row4:violet,bright fuschia,pink pearl,green brown
row5
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ld gold,grape,blue storm,all girl
row6:golden olive,teal,blue brown,melon
Cheek & Bronzers




row1:beauty control(unknown name),beauty control plumberry,physicians formula virtual face powder in translucent pearl and to the right of that is the highlighter
row2:cover girl true plum,brick rose,and natural twinkle,bonne bell glimmer bronzer
row3:cover girl tanfastic bronzer,street wear girl magic
Foundation & Powder




row1:CG transulcent powder in fair,beauty control perfecting wet/dry finish(best stuff in the world!!),MAC studio tech
row2:revlon colorstay,revlon colorstay w/ soft flex,beauty control sheer protection,MAC hyper real,revlon colorstay stay natural,CG fresh complexion pocket powder
row3
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




hysicians formula magic cube concealer,and maybelline express make up
Lips




left to right
sally's rosewood,unknown,CG smoothers in pixie pink,maybelline liner in wine,beautique liner in wine also,avon free will,loreal fairest nude,prestige slipper,CG bubble,prestige unknown name,MAC lipglass fleur de light,NYC strawberry gloss,avon unknown name i wear it all the time lol,burts bees,carmex
More eye stuffs




top to bottom
CG crystal eyes in artic,MAC s/t crimsonaire,loreal colour blush fresco,maybelline waterproof liner in black,MAC boot black liner,avon unknown name but its black lol,MAC teddy,unknown but its plum lol
Brushes




left to right
aloette powder,face secrets foundation,aloette shadow,face secrets concealer/liner,aloette liner,aloette eye contour,maybelline eyeshadow
Mascara
MF lash perfection,MF 2000 calorie,loreal voluminous,revlon lash fantasy,dream lash(its a conditioner for the lashes and brows,makes em grow too)
AAANNNNNDDDDD Falsies




All of these are from Sally's


----------



## rcastel10 (Jan 17, 2006)

LOL! I would probably be all impatient waiting for ot to arrive also. I need one of those traincases. The one I have is too small for my collection now.


----------



## prppygrl69 (Jan 18, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rcastel10* 
_LOL! I would probably be all impatient waiting for ot to arrive also. I need one of those traincases. The one I have is too small for my collection now._

 
i got this one on ebay it is huge girl,you should get one it was only like $50 with s&h


----------



## Eemaan (Jan 18, 2006)

i'd love to come and play with that collection 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  you have so much room in that case, its so practical and hassle free. Your pictures are clear too.


----------



## peike (Jan 18, 2006)

why i do not see any pictures?


----------



## prppygrl69 (Feb 1, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *peike* 
_why i do not see any pictures?_

 
You can see them now.And i updated everything with names of everything for you guys.


----------



## pumpkincat210 (Feb 1, 2006)

Cute little collection!


----------



## Hikaru-chan (Feb 1, 2006)

Great collection.


----------



## user2 (Feb 1, 2006)

Your e/s pots are almost begging to be depotted!

Oh and I'm spying that traicase as well!

I've seen it at my Home Depot and "one day" I'll get it!!! It's just 24,95 so......


----------



## funKyVibeS* (Feb 5, 2006)

itty bitty would be 2 eyeshadows and a lipglass hun
sheesh


----------



## user3 (Feb 5, 2006)

On the gloss pic next to the burt's bees lip balm is that the Avon Gloss you like so much?

That's a pretty color!


you use face secret brushes too! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I love those!


----------



## lindseylouike (Feb 5, 2006)

It's nice to see a good variety of products (not just MAC). How are you liking that L'Oreal HIP e/s? I'm thinking I might have to try it...


----------



## prppygrl69 (Feb 8, 2006)

To 'Nessa...Yes that is my fav gloss I'm always wearing! So pretty.To Lindsey...I haven't reaaaaalllly tried it yet.I did put it over my eyeshadow i was wearing one day.They are so pigmented.Just like MAC it's insane.I do love it tho


----------



## mspixieears (Feb 13, 2006)

I nearly fainted when I saw the size of your traincase! A lovely collection you have happening though!


----------



## shopaholicstace (Feb 17, 2006)

if this collection is itty bitty mine is non-existant!!  Love your collection!!  Which ebayer did you buy this case off of?  I want it!!!


----------



## theleopardcake (Feb 18, 2006)

i love that your makeup consists of drugstore products AND mac products.
i am so jealous of your pigments!! (you look great in them)
oh and your brushes look great, may i ask where they are from?


----------



## prppygrl69 (Feb 21, 2006)

shopaholicstace-I don't remember the person i got it from.Just look up mac case.It's not a M.A.C case as in the make up.It's a (mac-make up artist case)
theleopardcake-Thanks girlie.Yeah,i'm always at cvs or walgreens lol.The brushes are from aloette,and the face secrets ones are from sally's beauty supply


----------



## fireatwill (Feb 26, 2006)

nice!!


----------



## Luxurious (Mar 11, 2006)

I like your traincase...


----------



## JGunnar (Mar 12, 2006)

Nice collection. I want to echo that I love your case as well.

You're awesome, chica.


----------

